# Purina National Toronto



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone is heading to the Purina National at the International Centre on May 13/14th? My mom and I are going to meet the sister of a boy she's considering using for Ziggy and will of course check out the poodles as well. I'm excited, I haven't been to a show in ages! We'll be there on the Saturday.

http://www.ckc.ca/en/Portals/0/Purina National 2010.pdf


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Just wondered if anyone is heading to the Purina National at the International Centre on May 13/14th? My mom and I are going to meet the sister of a boy she's considering using for Ziggy and will of course check out the poodles as well. I'm excited, I haven't been to a show in ages! We'll be there on the Saturday.
> 
> http://www.ckc.ca/en/Portals/0/Purina National 2010.pdf


Trillium and her family are meeting up with me and Bruce. Are you going each day?? If not, which day are you going?? I would love too meet you!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Trillium and her family are meeting up with me and Bruce. Are you going each day?? If not, which day are you going?? I would love too meet you!!!


Oh fun! I'm going Saturday, what day are you guys going? An offline meet would be so cool!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Oh fun! I'm going Saturday, what day are you guys going? An offline meet would be so cool!


I'll talk to Trillium tomorrow and let you know. I am pretty sure Saturday is the day we've been looking at. it would be nice wouldn't it??


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if the general public can go to the show. I have heard you need advance tickets, but I would like to just go and pay at the door. Thanks


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Does anyone know if the general public can go to the show. I have heard you need advance tickets, but I would like to just go and pay at the door. Thanks


Hmm good question. We've never purchased advance tickets for a dog show before, but maybe this is a special one? TBH if we're not competing ourselves, we usually get someone to sneak us in! I'll see what I can find out...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have an idea...Plumcrazy and her hubby and Princess Lucybug are coming here from North Dakota the first week of June. If any of the Toronto people would like to meet them, let me know and you'd be welcome to come up, share coffee and goodies, and meet all of us, our critters, and see the situation here. It is Plumcrazy's birthday on the Monday they are here, so what a nice way that would be to celebrate her big day!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have an idea...Plumcrazy and her hubby and Princess Lucybug are coming here from North Dakota the first week of June. If any of the Toronto people would like to meet them, let me know and you'd be welcome to come up, share coffee and goodies, and meet all of us, our critters, and see the situation here. It is Plumcrazy's birthday on the Monday they are here, so what a nice way that would be to celebrate her big day!!


Oh WOW, would that be TOTALLY COOL, or WHAT???!!! I'm so excited to visit Arreau as it is, but it would be great to meet other forum members if possible, too! I know that *I'm* a pretty exciting gal to meet, but the star of the show would be Princess Lucybug!  Thanks so much, Arreau, for thinking of this!!! :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Oh WOW, would that be TOTALLY COOL, or WHAT???!!! I'm so excited to visit Arreau as it is, but it would be great to meet other forum members if possible, too! I know that *I'm* a pretty exciting gal to meet, but the star of the show would be Princess Lucybug!  Thanks so much, Arreau, for thinking of this!!! :hug:


Well, you aren't going to get to go the the dog show this thread is about, and hopefully some of us will get to meet up there, so hopefully you can meet a few of the folks you have been taking to on here another way. We'll see what happens, but at least I know I have done my best to make it possible!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you order tickets on line ($10 adults, $6 kids, $25 family of two adults and two kids) you receive a gift bag with a leash, heart shaped dog blanket, dog treats and more). Can be purchased at the door too, but no gift.

Trillium's family and us are going Saturday and hope to be there around 10:00 am. Is anyone going that we can meet up with?????


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If you order tickets on line ($10 adults, $6 kids, $25 family of two adults and two kids) you receive a gift bag with a leash, heart shaped dog blanket, dog treats and more). Can be purchased at the door too, but no gift.
> 
> Trillium's family and us are going Saturday and hope to be there around 10:00 am. Is anyone going that we can meet up with?????


Yep, we'll be there! Do you know what time the poodles are on? I think the PWDS are on around 10 so we'll be there before that...

The June meet up sounds fun as well, it just depends when exactly it is. I have visitors in from England around that time, so hopefully we can figure it out.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

The standard poodles will be on in ring 3 at 11:20. The whole thing sounds like fun.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Perfect! We'll be over to the poodle ring as soon as the PWDs are done. Shall we meet up ringside?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Perfect! We'll be over to the poodle ring as soon as the PWDs are done. Shall we meet up ringside?


Sounds great to me!!! Any idea what you will be wearing?? You cannot miss me. I am 5'11"tall with short silver hair. My fiance has silver hair and a silver beard and moustache. Trillium will have a hubby and three gorgeous dark haired kids in tow, two boys and a girl, the girl the smallest of the three. I am thrilled to finally get to meet someone from here live and in person!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Jealous....  Enjoy your meet-up and don't forget, we want another one in June!! :tea:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Jealous....  Enjoy your meet-up and don't forget, we want another one in June!! :tea:


I do so hope you get to meet a few folks from on here while you are here!!! Don't be jealous. We will get tons of photos and shre them!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I think that they both sound like lots of fun. Brace for all the pics though


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Hmm, no idea what I'll be wearing! My most distinctive features are my red glasses and curly hair. Oh and I'll be with my mom - most people say we look very alike. So look for 2 similar looking curly haired women walking around, and that's us! We could pick a spot to meet if all else fails. Like maybe right near where the dogs enter/ exit the ring after the poodles are done?

And if anyone's lurking on the forum who is planning to be there as well, you should totally come and say hi too! The more the merrier.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe this will help?? 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4367&highlight=faces+names


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Maybe this will help??
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=4367&highlight=faces+names


Good thought. Pics always make things easier!!


----------

